# You know you are a white water junkie when............



## bigben (Oct 3, 2010)

*ummm, what????????*

you know you're a whitewater junkie when you love del taco???


that's some convoluted shit you're spoutin' man. i'm sure north dakota sucks; but you might wanna put down the meth pipe.
just sayin....


----------



## sammyphsyco (Aug 15, 2012)

bigben said:


> you know you're a whitewater junkie when you love del taco???
> 
> 
> that's some convoluted shit you're spoutin' man. i'm sure north dakota sucks; but you might wanna put down the meth pipe.
> just sayin....


Yeah but cooking meth between rapids is so much fun. Then just pitch the waste and a few hundred feet of rope overboard as I enjoy some chicken tacos and real fries.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

...when you find out your wife may be getting a job in the Midwest, and your first thoughts are of divorce and whether you'll get to keep the boats.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

...when you work 13 and 16 hour days so can can get a river trip in every week


----------



## festivus (Apr 22, 2006)

Del Taco does equate to boating for some of us

I have fond memories of getting off work at 3am in LA, picking up some Dell taco drive through comfort food before the sun came up, and bolting for a kayaking assault on the Kern, American, etc... Repeat every week for the better part of 4 years. Then came wife and little ones. No more del taco...... Much less boating.


----------



## amv48 (Mar 27, 2011)

When you guide and private boat all over the west for years, Marry a girl from the east, have babies, and spend all spare money keeping up guide license, WFR, food handler... Only to spend more money on a plane ticket to guide one trip per year out west only to cover the cost of your plane ticket.

-grateful

Can't complain, boating with friends on this 4th of July. Thank you veterans!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

you'll be bummed out to know Del taco shut its doors in billings. It was a favorite of mine as well.


----------



## Whetstone (May 17, 2013)

I am not a junkie! I can stop anytime I want to. Right after my middle fork trip this month, my Payette day trips in August and my Sept. main Salmon trip. I swear, I'll get help. Right after that and when I know the results of my GC lottery, I swear. I can stop any time. No problems! 😖😖😓😏😋


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## sammyphsyco (Aug 15, 2012)

spider said:


> you'll be bummed out to know Del taco shut its doors in billings. It was a favorite of mine as well.


Noooooooooooooo


----------



## Quiggle (Nov 18, 2012)

have a near death experience on the river with the wife then go boating again the next weekend?

Spending all of your free time all summer sorting, cleaning packing/unpacking gear for the trip every weekend

Getting so jacked on life when I'm in a boat!!!

Taking people on there first river trip makes you feel warm inside.

You cruise the buzz daily


----------



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

Del Taco or Taco Del Sol? One is far, far superior to the other, and it ain't the former to the latter.


----------



## sammyphsyco (Aug 15, 2012)

seantana said:


> Del Taco or Taco Del Sol? One is far, far superior to the other, and it ain't the former to the latter.



Just to be clear Del Taco it's fast food, their fries are the BOMB! And then there is real Mexican food. Certainly you have a favorite burger joint and a nice shot down restaurant. If you mention any chain restaurant for a sit down joint....... Well please excuse yourself from this conversation.


----------



## sammyphsyco (Aug 15, 2012)

When your wife catches you hiding money for more gear!


----------



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

sammyphsyco said:


> Just to be clear Del Taco it's fast food, their fries are the BOMB! And then there is real Mexican food. Certainly you have a favorite burger joint and a nice shot down restaurant. If you mention any chain restaurant for a sit down joint....... Well please excuse yourself from this conversation.


Spoken like someone who's never had a Taco Del Sol fish burrito. Taco Del Sol is fresh fast food, friend. Come to Missoula and I'll buy you one and make you a convert.


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

Del Taco, regular bean burrito, extra cheese, extra green sauce please.


----------



## sammyphsyco (Aug 15, 2012)

Spoken like someone who's never had a Taco Del Sol fish burrito. Taco Del Sol is fresh fast food, friend. Come to Missoula and I'll buy you one and make you a convert.

For realz!


When I lived in socal I offroaded weekly. Spent lots of time in Mexico. If it's real Mexican food it's never fast and never the exact thing twice. You sir might ass well eat at taco bell.


----------



## Whetstone (May 17, 2013)

sammyphsyco said:


> When I lived in socal I offroaded weekly. Spent lots of time in Mexico. If it's real Mexican food it's never fast and never the exact thing twice. You sir might ass well eat at taco bell.


I call total B.S. on this Sir. First off you said "Socal" which makes me have gagging impulses and diminishes credibility of everything you say by 37% . Its a fact, look it up. Secondly the best Mexican food is often freeky fast and served of a hot sheet of steel along side a road somewhere in Sonora, probably real close to Puerto Penasco and you bring your own Tecate. 😆😜

Sent from my SM-G386T using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

I've had some pretty authentic Mexican cuisine in and around the Vail valley via the roach coach. There is a don't ask don't tell policy on the meat but hey it tasted good and my Mexican brethren had no complaints of its authenticity.


----------



## Whetstone (May 17, 2013)

spider said:


> I've had some pretty authentic Mexican cuisine in and around the Vail valley via the roach coach. There is a don't ask don't tell policy on the meat but hey it tasted good and my Mexican brethren had no complaints of its authenticity.


Right On! Since we have the fastest growing spanish speaking population in the world right here in the USA, you no longer gotta live in Tucson to get kick ass chilli rellenos. But what dose this have to do with whitewater junkyism? Is there a correlation between tacos and class IV water?

Sent from my SM-G386T using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

If you do not store your taco shells properly in class lV water they will become soggy and your lettuce can be tainted with river water which will give you south of the border like runs and that can be considered a class V river meal.


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

...When it is the only place I want to be. I spend my time looking for good deals on gear, DYI gear, cheap tricks on gear. Abandoned other hobbies altogether to be able to afford better stuff for river trips. Want to have more and more boats of different sizes and styles. I take my kids almost every weekend right now. Of the last 12 weeks, We have been on a river 9 times. My 7 seven year old told me tonight after a trip on the North Santiam today that he wanted to repay me some day for all the fun we have. on the river. I took another family with us because my wife is recovering from back surgery right now and can't go. They took their 8 year old and 2 year old sons, it was the 2 year old's first trip. They all swam in the river, safely, and loved it. 
Oh, and I told my son he'll never owe me for all of the fun we have, I've already been paid.


----------



## JIMM (Nov 3, 2009)

when you hear a sharp crack when you slip during a rocky portage and think :God I hope that its my leg and not my new boat.


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

....When your boyfriend knows if he doesn't get you on the river, you're gonna be a total bitch for the rest of the night.

...When you find the smallest patch of blue sky, just to say that it's clearing up enough to go boating. "Look at all that sunshine!"



spider said:


> If you do not store your taco shells properly in class lV water they will become soggy and your lettuce can be tainted with river water which will give you south of the border like runs and that can be considered a class V river meal.


Nobody likes soggy tortillas.


----------



## Myka (Jul 10, 2014)

Unless you buy from a bodega you might as well eat Taco Bell!


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Why on earth do you need blue sky to go kayaking?

This sport has got to be the least affected by rain, unless you count flow bumps or lack of water due to lack of rain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

Funny Dave, I totally agree. Thus, I'm always the one trying to convince the others....


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm kind of partial to Taco Treat, if were just talkin' Montana mex. Otherwise roach coach all the way for me... if they can afford a storefront they've sold out.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Whetstone said:


> Is there a correlation between tacos and class IV water?


When I kayaked the Selway at around 6 feet, we had tacos the night before. Had to make five trips to the groover at our Tony Point camp before we ran the Juice. That's kind of a shitty correlation.....



elkhaven said:


> I'm kind of partial to Taco Treat, if were just talkin' Montana mex. Otherwise roach coach all the way for me... if they can afford a storefront they've sold out.


Stopped at one in Yakima of all places. Awesome tacos. I ordered La Lengua. My wife was undecided and said she would have the same after seeing mine. She was not pleased when I finally told her what was in it. I didn't care, dammed good.


----------



## mattoak (Apr 29, 2013)

I trust nothing people in Montana, Idaho, or the Dakotas say about Mexican food. Fast food style or authentic.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

mattoak said:


> I trust nothing people in Montana, Idaho, or the Dakotas say about Mexican food. Fast food style or authentic.


perfect, more for me. BTW I could give a shit if it's authentic, I just care how it tastes if it's good I like it - but I'm a simpleton.



carvedog said:


> Stopped at one in Yakima of all places. Awesome tacos. I ordered La Lengua. My wife was undecided and said she would have the same after seeing mine. She was not pleased when I finally told her what was in it. I didn't care, dammed good.


I worked with a mexican crew (out of socal) on a drill rig a few years ago and we'd trade cooking duties every now and again. They made some taco's that were the best I ever et - turned out to be tongue. I learned alot from those guys! I hope we get a good mexican crew on our next group of wells!!!!


----------



## bucketboater (Jul 9, 2012)

mattoak said:


> I trust nothing people in Montana, Idaho, or the Dakotas say about Mexican food. Fast food style or authentic.


Lol colobrahdo, we got boat loads of Mexicans and taco trucks out here too. You ain't special. Anyway, I've been dragging my boat for the last couple weeks,running everything below the recommended flow while the rest of my friends go wakeboarding. A bad day on the river is better then the best day on the lake.


----------



## mattoak (Apr 29, 2013)

bucketboater said:


> Lol colobrahdo, we got boat loads of Mexicans and taco trucks out here too. You ain't special. Anyway, I've been dragging my boat for the last couple weeks,running everything below the recommended flow while the rest of my friends go wakeboarding. A bad day on the river is better then the best day on the lake.


I never said you had bad mexican! I've never been there to test it out myself. So without verifying first hand, I don't trust it. 

I also don't trust anything anyone in Colorado says about good seafood (or any landlocked state for that matter), bad traffic, or humid sticky weather. (Grew up in NJ)


----------

